# wing chun in sydney?



## kosetsu (Apr 9, 2005)

I've been interested in Wing Chun for a while, but never had the chance to study it.  Unfortunately I'm having trouble finding a school in Sydney, Australia.  Does anyone train somewhere they love, or know of a particularly good school out here?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
 Thanks!


----------



## ed-swckf (Apr 30, 2005)

Have you looked into the schools index on www.wingchun.org 

Unfortunately i can't vouch foir any of the schools as i have never been to austrailia.


----------



## go-dog-go (May 11, 2005)

Have a look at www.wingchun.com.au. This website is for Jim Fung's Wing Chun School. The school has a good reputation and is based in Chinatown. There are 13 branches throughout Sydney, plus branches in Adelaide and the Gold Coast. The teaching style is quite strict, with emphasis on the traditional style. Apparently little sparing is done by lower grades, the emphasis being on technique and Chi Sau (so I've been told).

Another school that is worth a look is www.combatcentres.com. This centre is run by Rick Spain and is located in Surry Hills. Mr Spain teaches Hung Suen Wing Chun. The teaching style is not as focused on strict adherence to form as at Jim Fung's school, and incorporates some elements of traditional boxing and thai kick boxing (though the kick boxing is used mainly as a conditioning tool). Combat Centre also teaches Machado BJJ, and is affiliated with John Wills Machado BJJ organisation. BJJ skills are incorporated into the gradings, as Mr Spain believes in having strong grappling skills to compliment the striking skills of Wing Chun. The emphasis at this school is on practical defense. Check out the May issue of Australian Blitz Magazine, as Mr Spain is featured.

Hope this helps.

go-dog-go


----------



## bcbernam777 (May 13, 2005)

You should PM me, I study Wing Chun under a first generation student of Yip Man, his name is Dereck Fung, he studeid with Yip man during the fifties around the time of Bruce Lee, William Cheung etc. He teaches privately now, there is a whisper of a school but nothing concrete yet. If you are interested PM me and I will give you my number you can give me a call.\

If you want to learn Wing Chun as Yip man taught it direct to his students this is the chance


----------

